
Will Global Crisis Kill Off DeFi? Stakeholders’ Perspective - broomnap
https://forklog.media/will-global-crisis-kill-off-defi-stakeholders-perspective/
======
tonetheman
It would help to even know what DeFi is... pretty sure that is not a common
term.

